# burls....again !!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Trying like the devil to keep up with Linda and bill, etc....

Center 'polaris' is cedar for sure...left cigar is amboyna burl (pretty sure)...right cigar is 'dunno' wood..but it shore looked pretty 'raw' and came out beautiful... I just got TOO much wood on hand...and slowly learning to label it when I get it.. LOL:biggrin:

jd


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great work Tortuga!! Those certainly are beautiful sticks!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful !!
Linda


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I agree! Those are beautiful Jim!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

WOW !
Those look amazing. All lof them look pretty exotic but I really like the one on the far right. It doesn't look like any wood I have ever seen. More like marble.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

WOW!! That wood (as well as the workmanship) is wonderful.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Glad to see you back in production again making pens. Them are nice. That cedar one is different and don't look like usual cedar pens seen before. It has a nice look to it. Very good.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Inquiring minds wanted to know what the 'dunno' wood on the right is. Found a pack of blanks with label still on...it's Ironwood Burl..if you're interested.. Sure makes a beautiful pen...Think I 'sniped' it on ebay sometime back..

Slip..you're right about the cedar looking odd...but I'll guarantee it WAS cedar..pretty distinct odor when drilling and cutting...


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Those are real beauties Jim. The amboyna looks like you can see into the 'depths' of it. Really nice.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ironwood...wow, I never seen any like that....looks like an acrylic lol

sweet pen(s)


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't doubt it is really Cedar, just very unusual looking and in a very good way. Can see the color and has a Cedar look to it, just it has beautiful color and grain pattern. I really like that one a lot.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You see, that's just the thing about natural wood that makes it special. I would have never guesed Iron Wood. Just an amazing set of pens.


----------

